
Show HN: A Multi Language T9 Keyboard for iPhone - porsager
https://typenineapp.com
======
porsager
Hey HN.

Spent the past 3 years in my spare time building / perfecting this, with a
small overhaul halfway adding swiping and multi language support (you can have
several languages active at the same time, not having to switch manually).

Would love to hear your thoughts on it, and also curious if your muscle memory
has stayed intact ;)

Here are 10 promo codes to try it out, and I'll send more if they get used
up..

HPHA99JMNNTR

T746X936TR6R

PMKJNTXFAR49

HKH3K6YWNA3K

AW7XM6NPTFNA

MR49XA74RK3K

7NR7J3XR37FK

AK3ERMXKW9JE

TMLXTRAWWHA7

RKYMN4XNHT6T

